# هنا: التبليغ عن الروابط التي لاتعمل ..!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*

*
*الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل *
*بتصفحي لعدة مواضيع وجدت أن بعض الروابط إما أنها منتهية أو لاتعمل .. *
*وبالتالي فقد أصبحت هذه المواضيع عديمة النفع والفائدة وعبئا على المتصفح.*​

*هذا الموضوع خاص عن الإبلاغ عن أي رابط لايعمل في قسم الإنتاج.*
*نرجو منكم التبليغ عن روابط المواضيع والمشاركات التي لا تعمل حتى يتسنى لنا إتخاذ الإجراء المناسب *
*إما بحذف الموضوع أو إغلاقه حتى يقوم كاتب الموضوع بتجديد الرابط او رفعه على برنامج آخر ..*
*أو إستبدالها إن أمكن.*​ 
*كما نأمل تعاونكم والمساهمة في وضع روابط جديدة بدلا عن الروابط القديمة، تعاونكم معنا في هذا الأمر محل تقديرنا .*​ 
*وفقكم الله لتقديم ما ينفع وتعم به الفائدة *
*وجزاكم الله ألف خير.*​


----------



## mezomega (21 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.majma.org.jo/concepts.htm


----------



## basharoo988 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

ttp://www.nd.edu/~manufact/pdfs/Ch13.pdf


----------



## أحمد دعبس (11 مايو 2012)

*روابط هذا الموضوع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/113032-**-%D9%85%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AC-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B7%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9-**-%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%AC%D8%AF%D8%AF%D8%A9-%D9%8A%D9%88%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%A7-%28%D8%A7%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF-%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%81-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%B1-islam2a-%29
*​


----------



## ahmad elseady (25 أغسطس 2012)

_*روابط هذا الموضوع *_  

 _*(*__*حصريا اكبر مجموعة من اروع كتب الرسم والتصميم الهندسى) *_ 
_*

نرجوا تعديلها للاهمية*_ا  _* وجزاكم الله خيرا *_


----------



## محمد اسماعيل رزق (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كتاب شامل وممتاز لتعليم السولدووركس 2010
رفعته على موقع الميديا فاير
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire​​


----------



## leon.505ali (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*مساعدة*

[h=1]ASM Handbook Volume 14B: Metalworking: Sheet Forming[/h]ارجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## leon.505ali (9 نوفمبر 2014)

ASM Handbook Volume 14A, Metalworking: Bulk Forming (ASM International)



ASM Handbook Volume 14A, Metalworking: Bulk Forming (ASM International)


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------

